# Did you read mine?



## Gwunderi

שלום

How do you say:
I read your letter. Did you read *mine*? (my letter)

קראתי את המכתב שלך. אתה קרא ... י
אתה קרא שלי?י
אתה קרא את שלי?י 

Or must you repeat המכתב in Hebrew?

תודה רבה
Gwunderi


----------



## Drink

I think it's "קראת את שלי" (note also, אתה קראת, not אתה קרא).


----------



## Gwunderi

Drink said:


> I think it's "קראת את שלי" (not also, אתה קראת, not אתה קרא).



Of course, that's a mistake I make rather often, especially when I'm a little tired (קרא  קראת)
So I can say: קראת את שלי
Sounds a little strange, so I wasn't sure.

תודה רבה ולילה טוב
גבונדרי
(Hihi, it's the first time I try to write "Gwunderi" in Hebrew letters, hope it's correct )


----------



## anipo

It sounds OK.
  ?קראתי את המכתב שלך. קראת את שלי


----------



## hadronic

How would you say "of mine". For instance : the color of your car is red, the color of mine is black. הצבע של שלי?


----------



## anipo

It would not be idiomatic. You don't need to say 'color'.
.המכונית שלך אדומה, שלי שחורה


----------



## Drink

anipo said:


> It would not be idiomatic. You don't need to say 'color'.
> .המכונית שלך אדומה, שלי שחורה



But what if you did need to say color? For example: The color of your car annoys me. The color of mine does not.


----------



## hadronic

Maybe I should have taken another example.... "I love the color of my car. - Me too, I love the color of mine".  גם אני אוהב את הצבע של שלי?


----------



## aavichai

"the color of your car is red, the color of mine is black"

צבע המכונית שלך (הוא) אדום
or
צבעה של המכונית שלך (הוא) אדום
or how people say usually if you want to use the word צבע
הצבע של המכונית שלך (הוא אדום)

צבע המכונית שלי (הוא) שחור
or 
צבעה של המכונית שלי (הוא) שחור
or how people say usually if you want to use the word צבע
הצבע של המכונית שלי (הוא) שחור

"I love the color of my car. - Me too, I love the color of mine"

אני אוהב את הצבע של המכונית שלי. 
and then for "i love the color of mine" you have to say also
אני אוהב את הצבע של המכונית שלי
it's repeating the sentence that was before because to say של שלי... you already saw the problem
that's how I say in cases like this - because the sentence also need to be understood


----------



## hadronic

Sorry, I don't see the "problem" with של שלי  
Once you allow את שלי, I'm perfectly fine with של שלי, nothing un-understandable there...


----------



## Gwunderi

hadronic said:


> Sorry, I don't see the "problem" with של שלי
> Once you allow את שלי, I'm perfectly fine with של שלי, nothing un-understandable there...



I searched for examples and found many here:
‏Reverso Context | תרגום בהקשר מעברית לאנגלית

I wouldn't search with של שלי, for all results translate שלי with the name Shelley : )

But של שלך gives a lot of examples:
He is a friend of yours: הוא חבר של שלך
What's yours again? (speaking of the name): מה השם של שלך?

From the examples it seems to me that also when"my" "your" "our" etc. is emphatized, you use
של שלי / של שלך / של שלנו ... - is this correct?

Tomorrow will be the first game *of ours*.
(Not: Tomorrow will be *our* first game.)
מחר יהיה המשחק הראשון של שלנו.

We know that apartment is yours: אנחנו יודעים שדירתו של שלך

You must make *your* choice: אתה צריך לעשות את הבחירה של שלך

Sounded strange to me too, but after all these example it already sounds a little less strange 

Learned something new - תודה רבה
גבונדרי


----------



## Gwunderi

aavichai said:


> אני אוהב את הצבע של המכונית שלי.
> and then for "i love the color of mine" you have to say also
> אני אוהב את הצבע של המכונית שלי
> it's repeating the sentence that was before because to say של שלי... you already saw the problem
> that's how I say in cases like this - because the sentence also need to be understood



But I think the sentence of Hadronic is clear, because we know we speak about cars.



hadronic said:


> "I love the color of my car. - Me too, I love the color of mine".  גם אני אוהב את הצבע של שלי?



Sounds clear to me (because we know we speak about our cars) - or isn't it?


----------



## hadronic

Although I love Reverso a lot, I'm skeptical on the quality of these translations, and would not trust them at all.
If you display the context (one sentence before, one sentence after), you'll see some monstrosity :
- shut up!   נסגר למעלה!
- I can't fucking believe you :  אני לא יכול לזיין מאמנין לך!
Etc


----------



## ismiv

Gwunderi said:


> I searched for examples and found many here:
> 
> 
> Sounded strange to me too, but after all these example it already sounds a little less strange
> 
> Learned something new - תודה רבה
> גבונדרי



Saying של שלך/שלי is very natural and clear. There's no problem with that.


----------



## hadronic

In the meaning of "the color of yours" (="the color of your car")  or in the meaning of "that name of yours" (=your name, in an emphatic way?


----------



## ismiv

hadronic said:


> In the meaning of "the color of yours" (="the color of your car")  or in the meaning of "that name of yours" (=your name, in an emphatic way?


The first one. "The color of yours". It might be a little hard to pronounciate, and not so eloquent, but it's totally acceptable.

I'm not sure what you meant in "that name of yours". Could you give an Hebrew sentence?


----------



## hadronic

It was part of the Reverso examples provided by Gwunderi : you have to do your choice אתה צריך לעשות את הבחירה של שלך etc... 

Then I said that I wouldn't trust those translations.


----------



## ismiv

hadronic said:


> It was part of the Reverso examples provided by Gwunderi : you have to do your choice אתה צריך לעשות את הבחירה של שלך etc...
> 
> Then I said that I wouldn't trust those translations.


Ok sorry. No, של שלך is not a way to emphasize things. Reverso is totally wrong on that, like you said.


----------



## Gwunderi

hadronic said:


> Although I love Reverso a lot, I'm skeptical on the quality of these translations, and would not trust them at all.
> If you display the context (one sentence before, one sentence after), you'll see some monstrosity :
> - shut up!   נסגר למעלה!
> - I can't fucking believe you :  אני לא יכול לזיין מאמנין לך!
> Etc




In fact, I don't really trust it, for I think anybody can write an example there. I also love it and find it very helpful if I don't understand a word, or to see in what context it's used, or with what preposition etc. - Don't understand the "monstrosities" you cite, but this shows me that I must be even more sceptical of it, also when I sometimes copy and paste an example phrase - could be one of these monstrosities 
(or I must also cite that it's from Reverso = trust it?)


----------



## Gwunderi

ismiv said:


> No, של שלך is not a way to emphasize things. Reverso is totally wrong on that, like you said.



Now I'm not sure anymore … I cite from Reverso again:

Tomorrow will be the first game *of ours*:  מחר יהיה המשחק הראשון של שלנו

Is this sentence correct? If yes, I mean to emphasize in the sense that I could simply say:

Tomorrow will be *our* first game: מחר יהיה המשחק הראשון שלנו

Was it a misunderstanding and the above is correct? Hope so …


----------



## ismiv

Gwunderi said:


> Now I'm not sure anymore … I cite from Reverso again:
> 
> Tomorrow will be the first game *of ours*:  מחר יהיה המשחק הראשון של שלנו
> 
> Is this sentence correct? If yes, I mean to emphasize in the sense that I could simply say:
> 
> Tomorrow will be *our* first game: מחר יהיה המשחק הראשון שלנו
> 
> Was it a misunderstanding and the above is correct? Hope so …



Sorry, but no misunderstanding about that . The example you cited from Reverso is wrong. של שלנו is not used that way. 
The example is probably a false literal translation: "of" means "של", and "ours" means שלנו , hence "of ours" was translated של שלנו.


----------



## hadronic

Monstrosities : the sentences are just translated literally. "Shut up" is translated as "shut"  (= "close", סגר/נסגר)  + "up"  (למעלה) , giving נסגר למעלה ("to close upstairs/up there "), whereas it is an English idiom meaning "keep your mouth shut!" (תשתוק!).


----------



## Gwunderi

ismiv said:


> Sorry, but no misunderstanding about that . The example you cited from Reverso is wrong. של שלנו is not used that way.
> The example is probably a false literal translation: "of" means "של", and "ours" means שלנו , hence "of ours" was translated של שלנו.



Oh, thanks a lot. But I don't feel sure when של שלנו / של שלי etc. is allowed (not wrong) and when not, so I better avoid it and repeat the substantive. Sure is sure 



hadronic said:


> Monstrosities : the sentences are just translated literally. "Shut up" is translated as "shut"  (= "close", סגר/נסגר)  + "up"  (למעלה) , giving נסגר למעלה ("to close upstairs/up there "), whereas it is an English idiom meaning "keep your mouth shut!" (תשתוק!).



In German that would than be "Schliesse hinauf" and in Italian "chiudi su" (in French I'm not sure: "Ferme sur / ferme vers le haut" ?) - better shut up than deliver such monstruous translations 
Edit: Now I think I understand also the second too litteral translation 

תודה רבה לכולם
גבונדרי


----------

